# Sonar's new harness



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I ordered a training harness after the last discussion about unwanted people trying to pet/distract dogs while we were training in public places. It works great, got it last week and have used it a couple of times doing some training at the park we frequent. It has really stopped the people/kids running up to him to pet him. It's also dual purpose for tracking, which we are starting next month and has a great handle so when he is off leash training I can quickly grab him if I need to. It's also water proof and has a night strip across the chest. I ordered it off ebay and it was shipped to me in less than 3 days cost was $45. Comes with velcro patches that you can change. I selected "On Duty" but may order something else. I like it because he knows when the harness goes on we are going to work. :hug:

Thanks for the suggestion, it has really made a big difference!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Beautiful sable boy :wub: I too sometimes get fed up with people trying to pet Nero, especially when he just minding his own business playing with his ball._

_I too am thinking this is a good idea to get a working top vest.._


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got this for Aspen to keep people from sneaking a pet...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks great- and looks like he's ready to get to work.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

DolphinGirl said:


> I just got this for Aspen to keep people from sneaking a pet...


Looks like it's from the same company. I really like it! Works great and looks great! :wub:
Plus he is so handsome wearing it!!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Suzzyq01...It's a Dean & Tyler...but it did not have a spot to velcro the patches, so I pinned then on. 

Sonar looks great and comfortable in the harness.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I got mine from High Quality Pet Products on Ebay. I love Ebay. 

I like that one too, maybe you should do velcro too.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

You are doing ScH with him aren't you, is that what you use it for?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

It was bought with the intentions of doing SchH. However, we had a setback with his tail getting run over a month ago. So I got the patches to keep people from just approaching him. We are making huge leaps and bounds on improving his attitude to strangers....still pi$$ed that this has set us back so much!

I bought this one from Amazon with reflective for $40.95 (free shipping)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks great!! for those who may not have seen here's Masi in her new harness


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca has a similar harness to that one too. I got hers to use for biking and rollerblading as I needed something comfortable/padded with a D-ring on each side for attaching the bike attachment, and with a handle. I was also thinking I could use it for tracking but I am not sure whether it will work for that purpose, but it has worked well for biking.










(ignore the weird patches, it was for a zombie photoshoot!)













I got mine from Activedogs.com, they were having a sale so it was only $30 and came with two patches. I asked them if they could add velcro to the vest on each side and on the patches so I could put them on/off easily, and they did. IIRC I got "In Training" and "Therapy Dog".


----------

